

Ask HN: How should pricing work for my app? - Banekin

Hi,<p>I posted before on HN about this, but at the moment I'm working on a series of sound toys for Android. Each one is 'organic' in its design, and resembles more an organism that produces sound than an instrument.<p>Initially I was planning on pricing them at $1 each, but maybe this is too steep for something that isn't a game, or has value that increases measurably over time. Should I package several of them into one app and sell it for $1? I've read somewhere that if people are given too much choice they have a hard time making a decision, so would it be best to package the organisms into one app? Also, is it an evil marketing trick to set a price when there is buzz around a product and say it only exists for a 'limited time'?
======
maushu
Sell them both ways, apart and in a bundle. Keep the price of the bundle lower
than the sum of all parts and somehow link to the parts from the bundle. This
will show the user that hes getting a good deal.

~~~
Banekin
I like this idea, I'll be doing this. Also are prices like $1, or $2 better
than $.99 and $1.99, or does it not matter?

~~~
robflynn
I do not know any solid answers from research for this questions. Half the
things you read say that '.99' makes some people interpret the price as being
lower than it really is while the other half of research says that people
interpret as being an underhanded tactic.

Personally, I prefer flat dollar prices. I'm much happier with $25.00/mo as
opposed to $24.95 or $24.99/mo. I read them all as "$25" anyway and I prefer
nice round numbers.

ymmv.

------
sagacity
> if people are given too much choice they have a hard time making a decision

Human psychology 1.0 :-)

YMMV, but 'too many choices' can be a _strong_ deterrent to _impulse buying_
which, imho, is your _best friend_ , given the kind of apps you have.

HTH

------
nicklovescode
Maybe sell the less quality ones for 10c a piece, but the really cool ones for
a buck. That's my vote.

